# Fluid LT 6.1 - Buchsen Fox DHX Air



## Luke-VTT (7. April 2011)

Hallo Norco-Team,

welche Buchsen und welchen Bolzendurchmesser brauche ich, um einen DHX Air 5.0 in ein 2010er Fluid LT einzubauen?

Danke schonmal!
Luke


----------



## Burnhard (8. April 2011)

Gleitlager: 12,7 mm
Distanzhülsen einfach abmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (8. April 2011)

Merci!


----------



## daday (13. April 2011)

ich bau mich hier gleich mal ein und hab auch eine frage zum Fluid LT:

welche dämpfer maße sind verbaut?
is das bike von euch schon mal jemand mit eine RP23 oder Monarch gefahren? wenn ja, welchen tune ? rebound und compression??

hoff mir kann da jemand helfen!! danke!


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. April 2011)

200mm EBL, 50mm Hub. Ich fahre einen Monarch 4.2 High Volume mit b-tune. Vom c-tune kann ich abraten, da leidet das Ansprechverhalten. Compression kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich in einer völlig bescheuerten Aktion die Aufkleber vom Dämpfer gemacht habe. Vielleicht können da die Norco-Jungs weiterhelfen?


----------



## daday (13. April 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> 200mm EBL, 50mm Hub. Ich fahre einen Monarch 4.2 High Volume mit b-tune. Vom c-tune kann ich abraten, da leidet das Ansprechverhalten. Compression kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich in einer völlig bescheuerten Aktion die Aufkleber vom Dämpfer gemacht habe. Vielleicht können da die Norco-Jungs weiterhelfen?



hi, danke schon mal für die info, das klingt sehr gut 
hast du den A-tune auch probiert? ich denk der monarch dürft im fluid lt besser funktionieren als der dhx air oder?


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. April 2011)

A-Tune habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Ich fahre den b-tune mit ca. 35 % SAG und bin in puncto Ansprechverhalten sehr zufrieden. Der Dämpfer wippt auf die Art schon ein wenig, aber das ist es mir wert. Daher würde ich eher nicht zum a-Tune raten, zumal Du den wahrscheinlich härter fahren müßtest, um Durchschläge zu verhindern.

Ich fahre den Monarch in Kombination mit einer MCDH-Kartusche in der Lyrik und der Unterschied bei vielen schnellen Schlägen ist schon sehr stark. Da kann der Monarch einfach nicht mithalten. Ansprechverhalten ist wie gesagt top. Insofern würde ich gern mal den DHX Air probieren, den man ja viel genauer abstimmen kann. Oder auch den Monarch Plus. We shall see


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2011)

Ich als DHX Air - Geplagter empfehle gleich den Monarch Plus zu testen  Abstimmen kann man den schon, zumindest äußerlich, aber aus der kümmerlichen Druckstufe kann man dadurch nichts rausholen. Auch meine Zugstufe muss ich fast offen fahren, damit die taugt. Ist irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Teil.


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich als DHX Air - Geplagter empfehle gleich den Monarch Plus zu testen



Wenn man ihn denn so leicht bekäme


----------



## daday (13. Mai 2011)

so leute,

der dhx3 im fluid ist schrott - ich krieg das ding einfach net hin wie ich will, er is zu langsam, hat überhaupt keine druckstufe sondern wird nur mit mehr luft etwas besser, aber dann zu aprupt - da ding is müll :/
das boostvalve macht auch keinen stark fühlbaren unterschied....

hat schon wer was anderes getestet ausser den oben genanten dämpfern?
ob wohl ein vivid air ne lösung wär? wahrscheinlich schon, aber ob meine freundin davon profitiert?!? :O


----------

